
Yondr – Create phone-free spaces and venues - nkrisc
http://overyondr.com/
======
colept
This reminds me of those grocery store carts that lock automatically when
taken off the lot - and then the ones that malfunction and get stuck locked.

What about the hazard of emergency situations: fires in crowded places, heart
attacks - you really want your phone wrapped in a Yondr when there's a chance
that every second could be fatal.

~~~
nkrisc
I had the same thought: how exactly do these cases work and how do they
account for an emergency?

